# Js Brewhouse Now King Street Brewery?



## .DJ. (24/1/11)

Anyone know anything about this? Still James Squire beers? or something else?

www.jamessquirebrewhouse.net/


*Welcome to our website. Over the next few weeks you will notice a few changes. *

*We are changing the name of the Brewhouse to the King St Brewhouse & Restaurant. We will still have the same great food, beverages and entertainment we've always offered. Now its even more so. *

*Discover new brews on our taps and wonderful new decor and furnishings.*

*Hope to see you at the very Brewhouse soon!*

*The King Street Brewhouse, conveniently located at the King Street Wharf, expertly matches fresh, modern Australian cuisine with an array of Brews to please all palates.*



*Welcome to our website. Over the next few weeks you will notice a few changes. *

*We are changing the name of the Brewhouse to the King St Brewhouse & Restaurant. We will still have the same great food, beverages and entertainment we've always offered. Now its even more so. *

*Discover new brews on our taps and wonderful new decor and furnishings.*

*Hope to see you at the very Brewhouse soon!*

*The King Street Brewhouse, conveniently located at the King Street Wharf, expertly matches fresh, modern Australian cuisine with an array of Brews to please all palates.*


----------



## petesbrew (24/1/11)

Though interest I emailed them regarding this about a week ago.
They replied with:

"Yes there are a few changes, we still serve a wide range of James Squire Beer and a great range of other beers like Blue tongue lager & Pilsener, Peroni, Grolsch, white rabbit white & dark ale.

At the moment we only brew the Governor King but soon we will be brewing a stout again!"

All the best to them.


----------



## gareth (24/1/11)

I was there a few weeks ago and a lot of the JS stuff (Taps, umbrellas and so on) where all Blue Tongue branded.

All the Blue Tongue beers were on tap and a few other commercial ones.

None of the JS Specialty ones where on tap, Ive heard the owners had a falling out with JS (No idea if there is any truth to the rumour)



I doubt I will make the effort to go there again, too many better places in Sydney


----------



## DU99 (24/1/11)

Where we talking about,Sydney or Melbourne


----------



## Mercs Own (24/1/11)

Yep - there has been a change of allegience from James Squire over to the Blue Tongue brand.

I believe Chuck owns the brewery so dont know what will happen with that.

edit: as for the Melbourne one I think that has been sold and again I believe chuck owns that brewery also.


----------



## KillerRx4 (24/1/11)

I got this as part of their newsletter earlier this month >

"For the Sydney based members, it is with some sadness we advise that a favourite James Squire haunt in at Kings Street Wharf in Darling Harbour is no longer a James Squire Brewbar. After over 7 years of involvement with our brand the operators have decided to move in another direction and have been transitioning this throughout December and will operate under a new name from early January. Some James Squire brands will remain on tap going forward. 
We intend to seek another James Squire venue in Sydney and will keep you advised on our progress. 

Cheers for now 
Tony Jones
Chief Brewer "


----------



## DU99 (24/1/11)

Thanks for the info..so Coca Cola and one of the world’s leading brewers, SABMiller. now runs it


----------

